# Hello All



## spectator (May 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone

My name is Nigel, the non participating disabled father of two martial arts mad children.I am often found lurking around martial arts forums in a vain attempt to learn as much as possible to help my kids achieve there dreams.
 Vicki(15) and Sam(12) have been practicing martial arts for around 6 years now, and are more passionate about the arts as the years increase.
 They currently practice a number of styles, but have plans to drop a few to intensify the study of a couple of arts.
 Karate(shodan ho)
Tang Soo DO(Shodan)
Wado Ryu(ungraded)
Ju jitsu(5th kyu)
Kobudo(5th kyu)
Kenjutsu(5th kyu) sam only
 We look forward to living and learning
    Nigel, Vicki, Sam


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Those are some very busy and involved kids you've got there - it's great to see involved parents as well.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 28, 2007)

Hello Nigel, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 28, 2007)

Hello & we're glad to have you here.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## JBrainard (May 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (May 28, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 28, 2007)

Hello and welcom to MT.  I hope you find things interesting.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Marital Talk.  Its great to have you aboard!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 28, 2007)

Welcome, Nigel, Vicki and Sam!


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Callandor (May 28, 2007)

Hello, Nigel. Welcome to the community! You're a very supportive dad indeed! More power to you.!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

Welcome Nigel! I'm sure you have more than a few stories & experiences to share from a parent's perspective that we need to hear. Thanks for coming aboard.


----------



## Drac (May 29, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Hiya, what a great dad!   Well you'll certainly learn a lot here.   Happy posting and use the search facility to have a look around and get some information.  There's plenty of information here in existing posts but please don't be afraid to ask questions if you can't find what you need.


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

WOW, how do you keep up with all that, welcome to MT and a million other styles


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Nigel,

Welcome aboard MT.  Great to see parents involved with their kids. WOW, your kids must have one crazy schedule.  Looking forward to reading your posts.

Cheers.


----------

